# MHf Member Spotting



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Afternoon All !

It appears that Quite a lot of us are heading into Europe during the next few weeks.

It would be pleasant to see (and possibly meet) other members on the road, so why not add into this thread:-

1) Nickname

2) Departure Date

3) Motorhome Model

4) Vehicle Reg. No.

5) General Direction (e.g. Channel Ports - Southern Spain

We could then keep a lookout for each other.

For Starters:-

RobMD
13 Sept.
Autosleeper "Nuevo"
WU52 HBL
Calais to Costa Blanca


A check could also be made while we're away to any additions.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Great idea Rob  , Don't forget pennant power too! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Great Idea Rob .. wish I was leaving these shores soon , but alas it will be next year now  
My only thought was that this is a very public site, is it wise to publish reg no etc .. maybe I'm just a bit too cautious .. have a great trip 

All the Best 

Jim


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Moondog Nick Miller
A/S Nuevo
WK 52 VZU
Off Dover/Calais 5/9
In theory Burgundy/Route Napoleon to Cannes
No sticker (Ignore PJ's sales chat they do not transfer vehicles) but then neither did a equally highly prized 4 years France Passion stickers.
Will get another when i get back.
Bite?Me? (Now with his own growing MHF album) always waves back.

Nick


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

The theory is that there is no personal link between any of the Items of info because Nicknames only identify the person to someone who knows them, Reg. Nos. are public, and the route is only a general direction.

I don't think there is a security issue unless anonymity is considered important.

Care should be taken with any casual encounter unless you want to get suckered - that has always been necessary, but your closest friend was a stranger to you once !


Hi Moondog,
Will be looking out for you


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

look out for a pair of wannabees? Off to bilbao Sat 11 ferry, can't get a mhf sticker on the bike :lol: :lol: 
shiny grey oops silver :roll: bmw, can't remember the reg. 
we will look out for the MHF stickers on our travels. 
so if you see a mad woman waving from a bike it just might be us :wink: 

sue n john


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

Our first trip abroad

Ray & Margaret (birchr)

14/09/05 early morning around 2am

Autocruise Starblazer with MHF sticker in front window

Dover to Dunkerque


----------

